# Opinions would be greatly appreciated!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:greengrin: Well I finally managed to get Lyrae set up halfway decent. (thanks to some bribes :roll: ) So what is your honest opinion of her? Keep in mind she is not full in this pic. (forgot to seperate her from Orion last night so I could do this)


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

how old is she? she seems immature still, she needs more width and depth and i'd like to see a leveler rump but as you said she doesn't stand very well. she's worth keeping and seeing how she turns out.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She is 4 years old. I don't think she's thick enough either. I'll just have to save up the money for a REALLY nice buck from Dill's that complements her next year. :wink: Her rump does need some improvement too. Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to see a more depth of chest on her, but otherwise she is looking really nice


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well nubians aren't normally really wide. but she does have really nice bucks and a lot of kastdemuers. you should see if she does breeding services. that would probably be eaiser for you and you could get another doe instead


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Could she also be lacking that depth of chest due to being thin? She's having a hard time recovering from being severely underweight during the first part of her pregnancy and lost a lot of the weight I put on her after the birth and during the milking. Now I feed her as much as she can (safely) eat and plenty of grazing. I need to get some more BOSS for her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, I think you have done a great job with her! She looks soooo much better!! I think I would like to see her with more depth of body and smoother blending which could come with more weight.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! I really appreciate you telling me that. I'm kind of paranoid that someone is going to come and tell me that she's being starved and should be taken away from me.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they cant do that as long as you are feeding her and show that she has water and hay available all the time. (or twice a day for the hay/grain)

Keeping a documentary on how she looked when she came and now is also good so that you can show how she did look and does look now.

Places like the ASPCA are so swamped with calls I am sure that if someone wanted to make a sink your situation doesnt' even come close to the horrifying things elsware that need their attention.

Now that all said I to think she is looking just fine  of course more weight wouldn't be a problem but you do what you can do. I know how it is with milkers and how hard it is to get weight on them.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Stacey. :greengrin: She's finally starting to gain her weight. I seperated her from Lyric and Heidi completely.

Got some of Lyric now, so if i could get couple of opinions on how I set her up and how she looks I would be so thankful! :wink:

Side:
It's so weird though, she seems so level when she's walking but as soon as I set her up her rump goes steep. :scratch: 









Front:









Rear:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hehe I know how that is, I dont understand it at all. that is probably why judges dont judge while they are set up but while they are on the move.

As to how you set her up. well if you put her front legs a little more straight under her that would be best. back legs look right. 

Try rubbing your fingers on either side of her spine at the same time and fined where she naturally dips on contact. Do this when she isn't being set up, more like when she is eating or just relaxed with you so you know where it is and can easily get her to level out for pictures.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah she started moving a second before the picture. She hates holding still. :roll: It's really hard to find her punching down spot. I've found it on Heidi, Chase, and Orion, but Lyric and Lyrae are really difficult about it, maybe it's the L names. :scratch: I'll just have to work with her on it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

makes you understand why people get so particular about you using their pictures on the internet. It is so hard to get those pictures!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Exactly!!! :ROFL: Notice that she still has that weird bump? Well I'm taking her to the vet when I take Orion in for his checkup. (now that I've got a goat vet) :roll:


----------

